# States that recognize Prince Hall Masonry as Regular



## Blake Bowden (Jul 4, 2012)

These are states that recognize Prince Hall as regular. 

ALASKA
ARIZONA
CALIFORNIA
COLORADO
CONNECTICUT
DISTRICT OF COLUMBIA
DELAWARE
HAWAII
IDAHO
ILLINOIS
INDIANA
IOWA
KANSAS
MAINE
MARYLAND
MASSACHUSETTS
MICHIGAN
MINNESOTA
MISSOURI
MONTANA
NEBRASKA
NEVADA
NEW HAMPSHIRE
NEW JERSEY
NEW MEXICO
NEW YORK
NORTH CAROLINA
NORTH DAKOTA
OHIO
OKLAHOMA
OREGON
PENNSYLVANIA
RHODE ISLAND
SOUTH DAKOTA
TEXAS
UTAH
VERMONT
VIRGINIA
WASHINGTON
WISCONSIN
WYOMING


----------



## Benton (Jul 4, 2012)

Perhaps posts the states that consider them irregular? And which states do/don't have intervisitation?


----------



## Michael Hatley (Jul 4, 2012)

This link seems informative:

Prince Hall

According to his research, full recognition (to include visitation) exists in most states.  Texas is one of the very few in an "in between" phase.

Since the time of the recognition in Texas, the PHGL has achieved recognition from the UGLE, so perhaps visitation was held up in 2006 over that.

Either way, visitation seems to normally go hand in hand with recognition.


----------

